# Complant



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 is posting thumbnails in the Potpourri. Much more of it. Now if im not allowed to put pics up then why is hdtvfan0001 is allowed to post thumbnails?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

What's a complant? Is it some kind of vegetable? I've never heard of it....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steveox said:


> hdtvfan0001 is posting thumbnails in the Potpourri. Much more of it. Now if im not allowed to put pics up then why is hdtvfan0001 is allowed to post thumbnails?


That's a basic capability of this site. ANYONE, even YOU can do it.

What's your problem?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Actually, thanks to you Steve, we had to limit how much each user can upload to our server for attachments. Anyone who posts large amounts of attachments will eventually run out of space.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I think its some type of a communist plant that those liberals in DC with their evil stem cell research came up with......



BFG said:


> What's a complant? Is it some kind of vegetable? I've never heard of it....


----------



## Selenna (Jun 18, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Actually, thanks to you Steve, we had to limit how much each user can upload to our server for attachments. Anyone who posts large amounts of attachments will eventually run out of space.


Personally I think you should limit uploads to gold members only. Not that I've ever used an attachment (yet) but it makes sense that if people want to do so they help pay for the server space.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I am a member of another board on the Honda S2000 (http://www.s2ki.com/)

You have to become a member ($$) to post your pics. It seems to make for mucho members.

It would help to generate some extra cash for DBSTalk and keep it add free.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

hdtvfan & stevox, just give us your account numbers and each time you upload a pic, we'll just take out as much as we think we need.

*Steveox*, stop whining - you've used up your allotment.

*hdtvfan*, slow down with the thumbnails. We get the point (assuming you had one in the first place), and you are also running out of space.

Both of you - grow up! :uglyhamme


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Selenna: The problem with limiting attachments to only paying members is that some of us big content contributors would be restricted from posting appropriate attachments.

If it becomes necessary, the mods might be able to find some sort of compromise - like maybe allowing unpaid attachments for only "Hall of Fame" members - or whatever they find appropriate.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> *hdtvfan*, slow down with the thumbnails. We get the point.


Actually, I pre-emptively removed 1/2 of them early yesterday already. Why have a feature if you can't use it!


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Actually, I pre-emptively removed 1/2 of them early yesterday already. Why have a feature if you can't use it!


We have the feature, and most people don't ABUSE it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Neil Derryberry said:


> We have the feature, and most people don't ABUSE it.


So what you're saying is that more than 4 photo clips is ABUSE. 

NOW I understand.....


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

I don't think HDTVFan was was abusing anything, his thumbnails were pretty funny and there were not an excessive amount of them such as Steve used to post. (although his were pretty funny too)

I like the idea of limiting it to Gold members, not a bad plan. 

Also, I think the complant is the one with the little red berries that make the birds sick


----------



## Selenna (Jun 18, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Selenna: The problem with limiting attachments to only paying members is that some of us big content contributors would be restricted from posting appropriate attachments.
> 
> If it becomes necessary, the mods might be able to find some sort of compromise - like maybe allowing unpaid attachments for only "Hall of Fame" members - or whatever they find appropriate.


How would anyone be restricted? If you want to post a picture (as opposed to a link) you need to help pay for the servers/bandwidth/site. It's not like they ask for a huge amount to become a member - a $5 minimum doesn't seem excessive to me.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

No one seems to complain on my other board about ponying up a few bucks to post attachments. Just make it clear that in order to post attachments you must be a member and provide a link to join.

Now that said, I think anyone who uses this board on a daily basis should pony up immediatley anyway if they are not a member!


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Selenna said:


> How would anyone be restricted? If you want to post a picture (as opposed to a link) you need to help pay for the servers/bandwidth/site. It's not like they ask for a huge amount to become a member - a $5 minimum doesn't seem excessive to me.


I agree, if a poor boy like me can be a Gold Member, anybody can. I think this website is certainly a worthy cause for a nominal donation.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Consistent with the philosophy of DBSTalk.com, any user is welcome to upload pics, however common sense is also welcome. Most of us enjoy seeing pics of technical subjects relevant to DBS, HT and new products. Recently, a new member posted pics of his technical issue and we could see exactly what he was talking about. 

Pics of member's home theater designs and dish farms are interesting to most of us, and screen shots are always helpful to understand the functionality of new gear.

When Richard King was on his "Digital America" tour this summer, he sent back pics of interesting high points along the way, as well as mugshots of a couple of DBSTalk members he met along his 7k mile route. During the "Attack of of the Killer Hurricanes", Richard regularly posted interesting and helpful hurricane tracking maps.

We are a 'family' of sorts, and as such, we often like to share things, including pictures. While financial support for the site is essential, let's not require a donation of those who want to upload pics, but simply ask that they do so with moderation.

Finally, abuse of any privilege usually leads to restrictions which adversely affects all concerned. We should not allow a few compulsive picture posters to take advantage of the privilege to the detriment of our other 9,000+ members.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Leave it as a limit of attachments. This way those with relevant info can post it, and those that abuse the privilege can't upload anything for a period of time. If anyone (like Richard King) has a special situation deemed worthy by the moderators, then they can be the exception to the rule and I'm sure their number can be reset manually.


----------

